# Look what I got yesterday



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

So I,m lookin on the Atl. Craigslist last week and saw an add for a Delta 43-120 shaper for $125. Long story short I traded a new Hitachi disc/belt sander even steven for it, Shes a beaut,Just gonna fix up the fence by making it longer and with a way to attach a set of featherboards to it and some type of DC and off I go after I find some shaper knives in 1/2 in. bore. Whadda ya,ll think.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone here know if this spindle can be adapted to run large router bits?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice snag on the shaper Tommy :yes2:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice score... dont know much about bits sorry..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Nice trade ,, It makes think of the one a had a long time ago, it was a Grizzy but the same thing just green  you can get the spring hold downs from Grizzly and the adapter to spin some of the router bits but most of the big bits will not work on the shaper just a little low on HP you can make a dust pickup but they don't sale one that I know about, I will say it's a great tool to put molding on stock but that's about it plus it will scare the hell out of you when you fire it up...It did me  something about the 2" cutter turning at 10,000 rpm's and wide open all the way around the cutter and noisy as hell..plus the cutters are not cheap, most are HSS steel you can get carb.tip ones but get your CC out, the cost will not you on your butt 


==========


Tommyt654 said:


> Does anyone here know if this spindle can be adapted to run large router bits?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice find, so that is what you did with the sander!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bob, I,ll check the Grizzly site and see what I can find. Oh btw I still have another sander for sale if anyones interested in it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Tommy, are you a tool dealer? some of us may want to talk to you about some tools. i see you have had several tools new in the box for sale?


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm friggin' jealous !!!!!


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Tommyt654 said:


> Does anyone here know if this spindle can be adapted to run large router bits?


Yes you can use router bits and an adapter in a shaper. However, you need to remember that a shaper is usually running at a lower speed than a router.
Unfortunately, the slower speed of a shaper may result in a lower-quality cut.
These comments were in latest "Shopnotes", vol 19, issue 111, p 50.
Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

No I,m not a tool dealer per se, But I find a lot of great deals on tools and from time to time sell some of the extra,s. Hmmm, Let me put it this way Home Depot and Lowes tool dept mgrs hate to see me come into their store a lot.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you have any deals now? let us know.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

steveo said:


> Yes you can use router bits and an adapter in a shaper. However, you need to remember that a shaper is usually running at a lower speed than a router.
> Unfortunately, the slower speed of a shaper may result in a lower-quality cut.
> These comments were in latest "Shopnotes", vol 19, issue 111, p 50.
> Hope this helps.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I realize that, but from what I have been reading you make up for the lost rpm,s in sheer torque from the motor. This one is rated at 1 h.p. and I,m hopeful I,ll be able to use it mainly on some larger bits in the 2-3 inch range for some panels. Thats why most router bits are designed to run at higher rpm range than a shaper knive, because they have very little torque available in those 10,000-20,000 screamers. Hey, It,ll be fun to learn what I can and cannot do with it when I,m able to work again. I just realized a lot of folks here don,t know I,ve been recooperating from and injury for 18 mo.s now, check out these pics.But even with the injury which was 10 mo,s with the rabbit ears attached I still managed to do some work, although it was tough standing on 1 leg all the time, Now I,m finally in a walking cast and due for final surgery next mo. Then 6-8 wks non-load bearing and another 6 mo. in the walking cast for recovery,But I keep my chin up and do the best I can for my family and myself


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG Tommy was that a burn? I am glad to hear you are on the mend. Your woodworking skills haven't suffered, very nice work!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

With a metal exoskeleton like that, I'd say he suffered some kind of compound fracturing around his ankle.
Horrible thing really.


----------



## ajactrucking (Jan 9, 2009)

Great find! I'm looking for one myself.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> OMG Tommy was that a burn? I am glad to hear you are on the mend. Your woodworking skills haven't suffered, very nice work!


Nope,Not a burn what your seeing are referred to as fracture blisters. I shattered my ankle into 8 seperate pieces hence the external fixation device. This was from about a 20 ft. fall substained while trying to help a friend out,who turned out to not be such a friend afterall. No homeowners ins. on his part.But why bother with all that, I,m getting by and am glad to be alive. But this is tiresome and a burden but we,ll survive, thanks,Tom


----------



## reprosser (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't keep a good man down, but WOW - that looks painful !

I am also looking into the option of getting a shaper instead of router.

Don't know much about either, but it was suggested that by the time you put $ into good table, router, and lift - you could almost pay for a shaper. You can run router bits in a shaper, but not the other way round.

So, it seems I could do routing on the shaper - plus shaper work for about the same money. I am planning to do cabinet work, and raised panel door bits seem to be tough on routers.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think its best to have both myself,although I,m not experienced enough with the shaper yet to really make a competent comment on it. Mine will be a little underpowered to run most really large bits but I,ll figure it out once I get my shop up and running again. Hey thanks for all the support ya,ll its been a tough18 mo,s for my wife and myself but they say the true measure of a man is how he handles what life throws at him, but I,m gettin tired of playin ball all the time


----------

